# Put your hand on the radio, I'll put my hand on the mike...



## blhowes (May 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if this the right forum to put this in. Mods please move it as you see fit.

This question is for ex-pentecostals/charasmatics, but others I'm sure may know the answer as well. I was driving home and turned on the local Christian radio station. The guy speaking was talking about trusting God when we go through tough situations, even though we may not feel like trusting God at the time. What he said sounded good - I continued to listen. A caller called in who was going through a tough situation, and was having a tough time trusting God as he was going through the trial. He sounded quite disturbed and upset. The radio preacher asked the man if he was near his radio. The guy said, "Yes, but its turned off now". The radio preacher told the man to go over and put his hand on the radio. While he did this, the radio preacher said he'd put his hand on the mike and proceeded to pray for the man.

Question: There must be some biblical reason (at least to the radio preacher) for telling someone to put his hand on the radio while praying for someone. Can you think of any verses such a preacher might use to justify this practice?


----------



## Skyler (May 2, 2009)

I can think of laying on of hands for healing... presumably, this is intended to be a similar phenomenon.


----------



## Jon 316 (May 2, 2009)

It's a kind of symbolism a 'point of contact' 

lacks any real scripturall basis but its common. The congregational equivelent is to ask teh congregation to 'reach out their hands' towards the person they are praying for. 

The 'point of contact' could be (vaguely) connected to 1) Paul's (or was it Peter?) hankerchiefs which he touched and passed on to the sick who were healed. And possibly the woman who touched Jesus Garment. 

That may or may not be the case. It could just be Pentecostal religious tradition that has no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 2, 2009)

It is a false teaching created due to the misunderstanding of Matt 18:19 KJV. "Again I say to you, That if two of you on earth *agree as touching* any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven".


----------



## Jon 316 (May 2, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> It is a false teaching created due to the misunderstanding of Matt 18:19 KJV. "Again I say to you, That if two of you on earth *agree as touching* any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven".



Sarcasm I guess? If not, I have never heard such a thing and I have been in the pentie movement a long time.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 2, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > It is a false teaching created due to the misunderstanding of Matt 18:19 KJV. "Again I say to you, That if two of you on earth *agree as touching* any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven".
> ...



No, read the KJV then another version for Matt 18:19....I'm serious.


----------

